# Video - How To Introduce New Fish Into A Fish Tank



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

**



*How To Introduce New Fish Into A Fish Tank*

This film will show you how to add a fish to a new aquarium, as well as add a fish to an existing aquarium.

Step 1: *You will need*
 A fish tank
 aquarium bacteria
 and a fish
Step 2: *Prepare*

The key to adding fish to an aquarium is to go through each stage slowly and gently, so that the fish don't have any sudden shocks. If you are adding fish to a new aquarium, set up the aquarium and allow it to settle for 2-3 days before adding your first fish. To see how to set up a new aquarium, watch VideoJug's films How To Choose Fish For A Coldwater Fish Tank (Pets: Fish) or How To Set Up A Tropical Fish Tank (Pets: Fish) 
Resist the temptation to immediately fill up the new aquarium with lots of fish. Just add one of two fish each week, so that the ecosystem in your tank can develop gradually. Your retailer will supply your fish in a plastic bag, which you should transport home with great care. Before putting the fish into the tank, switch the tank light off, as the fish will be calmer in the dark. 

Step 3: *Float*

Float your new fish inside its bag in the tank water for about 15 minutes. This will allow the temperature of the water inside the bag to adjust to the tank temperature, so the fish can become accustomed to it. 

Step 4: *Bacteria*

If the fish is being added to a new aquarium, this is a good time to add live bacteria to the water. Bacteria are essential for the health of your fish, as they process the fish's waste and prevent the water from becoming toxic. Aquarium bacteria come in liquid form, which can simply be poured into the tank. If the aquarium has been established for a while, then it will already have bacteria in it. 

Step 5: *Release*

After adding bacteria and floating the fish in the bag for 15 minutes, the fish can be released into the water. First pour some water from the tank into the bag, so the fish can adjust to the chemistry of the tank water. After a few minutes, gently open the bag and turn it upside down so that the fish can swim out into the tank. Leave the fish in darkness for another 10 minutes or so, and then switch the light on. Your fish are now ready to adapt to, and enjoy, their new home.

Special thanks to VideoJug for sharing the video with us.


----------

